# Daisy - A human headed horse



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi folks! Here's a weird little prop I threw together for my walkthrough. Have a look at the video below for more details!




























Cheers!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Woah. If I saw that in my pasture, it would change my world view.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Surreal" is a good word for her You did a great job of smoothing the transition from horse to doll head. It looks as if that's how she was made - all of one piece right from the start.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Speechless cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Uhm....Brad...that is really disturbing....I can't say I'll be making one of these....it makes my skin crawl a bit...which is PERFECT for a haunt....now make some monkey/fish or some kitten/snakes and you will be golden....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's really well done, and creepy too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work....BG


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Creepy, I know - one of those props that makes my wife look at me weird. What can I say? It's all for the kids... ;-)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, the wire head piece/mask you made for her is also way cool (literally and figuratively).


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah, here's my response to seeing that in someone's house
http://25.media.tumblr.com/142d1bcde2bf5b55fbe456ff4cc66a25/tumblr_mjcjmh4yoX1rmur82o1_500.gif


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creeptacular!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, what the heck, that's just not right... and* I LOVE IT!!!!!* It's really, really over the top creepy. Once again nice work.


----------

